# Computer cannot find AcroRd.32.exe



## charleys_9 (Jan 28, 2004)

When I try to open certain files, I get this message. "Program not found. Windows cannot find AcroRd.32.exe. This program is needed for opeing file of type DBX File." I did a file search and found that I do have it. 
This is what I found.
AcroReader51_ENU, C:/Windows/Desktop, 8632 KB, Application
Acrobat Reader 5.1, C:/Windows/Desktop, 1KB Shortcut
Acrobat Reader 5.1, C:/Windows/start menu/programs, 1KB Shortcut
AcroFx32.dll, C:/Program Files/Adobe/Acrobat 5.0/Reader, 52 KB Application Extension
AcroRd32, C:/Program Files/Adobe/Acrobat 5.0/Reader, 4561 KB Application
AcroRd32, C:/Program Files/Adobe/Acrobat 5.0/Reader, 2048 KB, WinZip File
AcroIEHelper/ocx, C:/Program Files/Adobe/Acrobat 5.0/Reader/ActiveX, 37 KB, OCX File
AcroFill, C:/Program Files/Adobe/Acrobat 5.0/Reader/plug_ins, 881 KB API File
Acrobat, C:/Program Files, Adobe/Acrobat5.0/Help/ENU, 28 KB Adobe Acrobat Domucment
AcroRd32, C:/unzipped, File Folder
AcroRd32, C:/unzipped/AcroRd32, 4561 KB Application
I've had this problem for a few months now and would LOVE to get this cleared up. Any help would be extremely appreciated 

 

Thanks again,
Charlene in Alaska


----------



## charleys_9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm running Windows 95.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

acrobat is not the correct program to view those files. Generally they are opened with outlook express, some can also be graphics and or database files.

Try this, navigate to the file, hold down the shift key and right click, you should get an open with option, choose it, scroll until you find outlook express, choose it, uncheck the box on the bottom saying make this default. Try opening the file, if it does open, repeat the above but leave the box checked to make it the default application for that file type


----------



## charleys_9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I will try that. Thanks for helping !! 

What type of files do I use AcroRd for ? PDF ? 
I seem to have problems when I try to open certain files and it asks what I want to open it with. How do I know what to open the (any) file with ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Charleys_9:

Acrord32.exe has to do with Adobe Acrobat Reader and is used to open and read files with a .PDF extension. Version 5.0.1 is the most current version for Windows 95. You can download it from here.


----------



## charleys_9 (Jan 28, 2004)

flavalee
I have received this error trying to use Adobe Reader:

Dialog Box Titled: C:/Arcobat3/Reader?ArcoRd.32.3xe

"Cannot find the file: C:Acrobat3/Reader/AcroRd.32.exe (or one of it's components) Make sure the path and the filename are correct and that all required libraies are available."

Shouldn't it be '5' (in the above statement) instead of '3' ? I did a search for Acrobat 3, and I don't see that I have that version on my computer.


----------



## charleys_9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Also,
When I did a search for Arcobat 3, in the search results I noticed an icon that had a red cross through it. unvise32qt, C:/Windows, 84 KB Application. 
Do you know what 'unvise32qt' is and why there might be a red cross through it ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Charleys_9:

I'm not familiar with "unvise32qt". You probably should reinstall Adobe Acrobat Reader. The most current version for Windows 95 and 98 is *5*.0.1.


----------

